# The *#cking Economy



## The Monkey Man (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone faced job loss or layoffs in this crap economy?

I have had a job-cut or layoff scare just about every two weeks this year,
and I'm starting to lose my ability to deal with it and press on...

Toss on, my repeated injuries and inability to train hard to offset the stress
and this really suxass

I spent some of my savings and bought a web domain in an attempt
to start- to offset income, with a small side business, but i'm nowhere
near completing a business plan or developing the site.

Horror Stories?


----------



## RasPlasch (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't work... sounds shitty though.


----------



## ROID (Feb 16, 2009)

think positive. Pray. Continue your education. Date older women


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been noticing a lot more people putting up their own websites to make money.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 16, 2009)

ROID said:


> think positive. Pray. Continue your education. Date older rich women



Things will get better, I was laid off during the last recession.
Now we are doing good.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm pretty sure there will be a lay off here in the next week or so. I'm fairly certain my job is safe, but it still sucks ass.
We've been running 4 day work weeks since November and the entire plant was shut down last week... it has been getting pretty damned depressing. In fact, so far, 2009 has sucked incredibly hard.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really.  I did start a website that will be used for consulting on the side, but that was an ongoing goal and had nothing to do with the economy.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 16, 2009)

I heard large businesses telling its employees to take 2 weeks off in 2009 without pay.  Heard this from more then 2 people.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Feb 16, 2009)

The city GOV just put 9000 people on furlough...

That means they keep their jobs, but they take manditory random "days off"
then finish their work on the days they are at work.

Kinda weird, but everyone takes a pay cut, and everyone on the program
(who hasnt been laid off entirely) keeps their jobs.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 16, 2009)

There's always Bank Robberies which became popular during the first Great Depression....


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 16, 2009)

maniclion said:


> There's always Bank Robberies which became popular during the first Great Depression....



Yes but they didn't have the technology that we have now a days.  And its not relative.  Robbers now can't afford the technology to combat the banks survalence.


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 16, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Not really. I did start a website that will be used for consulting on the side, but that was an ongoing goal and had nothing to do with the economy.



I meant people I know, people that aren't web designers/developers. I can't speak for people on the board


----------



## Yanick (Feb 16, 2009)

Well i have officially been added to the ranks of unemployed as of sunday. I didn't really get fired, but the down turn in the economy created a job environment which i was not willing to deal with for the measly amount of money i was making (which was also affected by the economy because i worked a tip job and people are bad tippers in general so the economy made it go from so so to really bad).

The owners of the business i worked for became ungrateful hardasses and pretty abusive because they are close to going out of business. I went above and beyond my job responsibilities for the place and never even got a thank you, all i heard from them were negative comments. I though about it and since i live at home and should be starting a career in a month or so, my quality of life won't change. I don't do anything but study/read for my licensure exam and for fun and the amount of money i've been making basically allowed me to go out to a diner or some other cheap place to eat 1-2 times a week with my girlfriend. So i could live without that for a month and not have to deal with a shitty work environment.

So in summary, yes this economy has affected my work life for the worse i'm just grateful that it hasn't really affected my life too badly.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 16, 2009)

Monkey Man, you don't have to answer, but are you in California?


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 16, 2009)

the recession hasn't directly affected me, but the mine I worked at last summer is completely shut down, which made 200+ people lose their jobs. luckily for me, I was back in school.

now, trying to get another job for this coming summer has so far been tough. mining companies don't thrive in a bad economy obviously, therefore I have already been told by international mining companies that they are not hiring students this summer.. bummer.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 17, 2009)

I know about 4 people who are currently laid off.  2 of them in the construction industry, one in building houses and the other in pharmaceuticals.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 17, 2009)

Finding a job and busting into the IT industry has been a bitch. I finally decided to bit the bullet and join a company in the local area that does hospital integrated computer systems. I had to take a pay cut to make the change, so I am back working 7 days a week again.


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

You really don't have anything to worry about guys.  I assure you that the U.S. government is printing out money like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 17, 2009)

i;m with ya monkey.  the enconomy is killing me right now.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

We are going to hit new lows on the DOW soon... maybe today


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

We both worry, things are going good for us now and for us to lose it would be a shame.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2009)

We are still feeling the effects of hurricane George! And this, I'm afraid is gonna get even worse!


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

I am hoping for a big crash today.  I am margined 3:1 selling the market short


----------



## PainandGain (Feb 17, 2009)

I am a college student, junior this year, and I depend on grants and loans...I am extremely worried that I will not be able to afford to come back to the university next year because of this.
I am feeling quite enraged and don't know what to do.
I would hate to have to drop out....it would pretty much ruin
everything I have had going the past few years.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2009)

i lost my job last september, was unemployed for almost 2 months.. now i make 1/3rd of what i used to


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> I am a college student, junior this year, and I depend on grants and loans...I am extremely worried that I will not be able to afford to come back to the university next year because of this.
> I am feeling quite enraged and don't know what to do.
> I would hate to have to drop out....it would pretty much ruin
> everything I have had going the past few years.



you don't have anything to worry about other than a small increase in the interest rate.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 17, 2009)

My father's company went bankrupt (very dependent of Caterpillar business), my mother's contract was bought-out (automotive supplier/marketing and sales middle mgmt) my step father was laid-off (senior electrical engineer in the auto sector) and my bro in law was laid off too (techie in silicon valley)

I've known a handful of friends who lost their job (finance based positions) and several who had job offers and had them rescinded.  I can't get any bites from any American employers right now after a grad degree from a top tier school, 2 years in engineering, and 1 year if biz development and strategy in the defense sector, speak 3 languages, and have conducted field research in 5 different countries.

bottom line:  The economy has *nailed* me, my family, my friends, and my community.  The employers that have shown interest in me are located in the middle east.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

What are you looking to get into?


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> My father's company went bankrupt (very dependent of Caterpillar business), my mother's contract was bought-out (automotive supplier/marketing and sales middle mgmt) my step father was laid-off (senior electrical engineer in the auto sector) and my bro in law was laid off too (techie in silicon valley)
> 
> I've known a handful of friends who lost their job (finance based positions) and several who had job offers and had them rescinded.  I can't get any bites from any American employers right now after a grad degree from a top tier school, 2 years in engineering, and 1 year if biz development and strategy in the defense sector, speak 3 languages, and have conducted field research in 5 different countries.
> 
> bottom line:  The economy has *nailed* me, my family, my friends, and my community.  The employers that have shown interest in me are located in the middle east.



Try Dubai or Huntsville Alabama. 

I can't think of any of my friends losing there jobs in the engineering/science/programming/computer fields. 

What's your Masters degree in ?


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

PainandGain said:


> I am a college student, junior this year, and I depend on grants and loans...I am extremely worried that I will not be able to afford to come back to the university next year because of this.
> I am feeling quite enraged and don't know what to do.
> I would hate to have to drop out....it would pretty much ruin
> everything I have had going the past few years.



Obama will pay for you to go to school.  Grants and loans are not going away.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Obama will pay for you to go to school.  Grants and loans are not going away.



I really don't mind my taxes going to education.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I really don't mind my taxes going to education.



I'm okay with that too....

... He's speaking now.  Come on kill the market Barry!


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

... financials dropping as are US Oil companies

fertilizers should be at a new low for the day soon (die Potash!)


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

Obama just said, "This is the beginning of the end"... 

... he's right but I think he meant something else


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2009)

In California, we still have no budget plan. The Swarzenegger admin. made good on it's threat, and sent out a flurry of pink slips to some 20,000 State workers.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

IronAddict said:


> In California, we still have no budget plan. The Swarzenegger admin. made good on it's threat, and sent out a flurry of pink slips to some 20,000 State workers.


*Calif. lawmakers seek 1 vote to pass budget fix*
	 SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - California lawmakers on Monday were locked in a frustrating search for one more vote to approve a $42 billion budget-balancing plan state leaders say is needed to stave off fiscal disaster.
The stalled effort prompted Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger to make good on an earlier promise to begin the layoff process for thousands of state workers, though under the state's process it would take months for anyone to actually be laid off.

Lawmakers were in session for a state-record 30 hours before disbanding Sunday night, with many of them looking haggard and worn out after a futile attempt to secure the necessary votes. They regrouped Monday, but the expected budget votes kept getting pushed back.

Lawmakers have been trying to pass a combination of spending cuts, tax hikes and additional borrowing negotiated by Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger and leaders of both parties, who warn that California faces insolvency unless the Legislature enacts a midyear budget fix to close the projected $42 billion budget shortfall through June 2010.

The plan continues to fall short of votes because rank-and-file Republicans have refused to agree to $14.4 billion in higher taxes. Lawmakers believe there are enough GOP votes in the Assembly, but the Senate has fallen short by one.

State workers have been furloughed because of the budget crisis, some 2,000 public works projects are on hold and tax refunds and payments to vendors have been delayed. The state controller says the state will run out of cash at the end of the month if lawmakers do not act.

The governor had delayed releasing layoff notices on Friday when it appeared lawmakers would pass a compromise plan, but with marathon weekend sessions failing to produce the necessary votes, Schwarzenegger's spokesman said the administration had no choice.

*The notices will start going out Tuesday to 20,000 workers in corrections, health and human services and other agencies that receive money from the general fund.* Administration officials are seeking to eliminate up to 10,000 jobs as part of the governor's order to cut 10 percent from the government payroll.

The budget plan includes $15.1 billion in program cuts, $14.4 billion in temporary tax increases and $11.4 billion in borrowing. The package also would send five ballot measures to voters in a special election to be held May 19.

The proposed tax hikes include an increase of 1 cent on the dollar in the state sales tax, a 12-cent-a-gallon hike in the gasoline tax and a boost in vehicle licensing fees.

The measure also includes a one-time, 5-percent income tax surcharge for taxpayers who owe money to the state at the end of 2009. The surcharge would drop to 2.5 percent if California gets its expected share of money from the federal stimulus bill.

On Monday, Schwarzenegger's finance director warned that a state board will freeze even more public works projects unless the Legislature approves a budget quickly.

The Pooled Money Investment Board on Tuesday is expected to shut down 276 critical projects worth $3.6 billion, along with 98 transportation projects funded from voter-approved bonds worth $1.8 billion. The combined $5.4 billion freeze would affect 91,800 California jobs.

"Let's get back to work. Let's solve this fiscal crisis," said Sen. Alan Lowenthal, D-Long Beach, chair of the Senate transportation committee. "It's a tremendous amount at stake."

Senate President Pro Tem Darrell Steinberg, D-Sacramento, acknowledged Monday that tax increases were difficult for all lawmakers to swallow but said the Legislature had no choice.

"Nobody likes that idea, but remember the reason we are in this crisis is because we are in a national and international crisis," he said. "California's revenue is estimated to drop over $30 billion between 2008 and the middle of 2010, and so there isn't a choice but to make deep cuts, painful cuts, but also to raise some taxes temporarily to get through these difficult times."

He said it was time for GOP lawmakers to fall in line behind their caucus leaders in the Assembly and Senate, who helped negotiate the budget proposal.

"It's time for one more vote," Steinberg said.

Getting it is the problem. One Republican, Sen. Abel Maldonado, criticized Senate Minority Leader Dave Cogdill for failing to make sure he had enough votes from his caucus.

Maldonado was thought to be one of the GOP lawmakers who would vote for the budget, but so far he has been a holdout. He said he was not asked to support the negotiated package until Sunday.

"I think the responsibility here falls on the shoulder of Dave Cogdill," Maldonado, R-Santa Maria, told reporters on Monday. "He still has to put up three votes. He's the leader of the party."

Cogdill, R-Modesto, declined to comment. 
Copyright 2009 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Doomberg also wants to cut some city workers here in NYC.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Obama just said, "This is the beginning of the end"...
> 
> ... he's right but I think he meant something else



Phew!



> Obama's first major piece of legislation, it's a $787 billion mix of tax cuts and one of the biggest public spending programs since World War II.
> 
> "I don't want to pretend that today marks the end of our economic problems. Nor does it constitute all of what we have to do to turn our economy around. *But today does mark the beginning of the end*, the beginning of what we need to do to create jobs for Americans scrambling in the wake of layoffs," Obama said.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2009)

Dang Min0, you're good!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

You fellows approve of the stimulus package or disapprove ?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Feb 17, 2009)

Ironically enough, I am doing better.  Just added 3 more clients last week.  Although that could be a direct result of me actually trying more so than the economy.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

I disapprove...

I also didn't get the crash I wanted today.  We closed slightly about the November lows... oh well, I can hold my short over night and see if we can crash through tomorrow


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

Why do you want it to crash?


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Why do you want it to crash?



Because I am holding stocks short... so when it crashes, I make money.

It's not so much that I want it to crash.  I just think it will so I bet that it would... and I guess because I bet it would, I want it to.

But once it crashes and we bottom out, I will cover my short and maybe go long.  Then I will want a recovery.

Just playing it the way I think it will go


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I disapprove...
> 
> I also didn't get the crash I wanted today.  We closed slightly about the November lows... oh well, I can hold my short over night and see if we can crash through tomorrow



Do you do a lot of day trading ?

Foreign markets ?


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

ROID said:


> Do you do a lot of day trading ?
> 
> Foreign markets ?



Just US and Canadian markets.  But yeah, I rarely hold a stock for more than a couple days


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

What firm do you use ? 

Would it be hard to break down the fees for me ?

Strip clubs, bars and such haven't given me major returns since i've been 21. I'm looking to diversify.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

ROID said:


> What firm do you use ?
> 
> Would it be hard to break down the fees for me ?
> 
> *Strip clubs, bars and such haven't given me major returns since i've been 21. I'm looking to diversify.*



Your a keeper.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 17, 2009)

ROID said:


> What firm do you use ?
> 
> Would it be hard to break down the fees for me ?
> 
> Strip clubs, bars and such haven't given me major returns since i've been 21. I'm looking to diversify.



Yeah he got the order right. You wouldn't want to go bars then strip clubs, cause then you'd really be broke. It took me years after I was 21 to findly figure that one out.

See kid, you're ahead of the game!


----------



## sexy_animal (Feb 17, 2009)

Unemployed since December.  I have some blips on the radar, but overall the prospects are grim.  Hoping to hold out long enough to go back to school full time in the fall.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 17, 2009)

ROID said:


> What firm do you use ?
> 
> Would it be hard to break down the fees for me ?
> 
> Strip clubs, bars and such haven't given me major returns since i've been 21. I'm looking to diversify.



I am currently using TD Ameritrade which I haven't had any problems with.  It's a flat $9.99 per trade.

I have also heard good things about International Brokers... their fee structure is a little more complicated but might work out cheaper.

If you are planning on actively trading, I would recommend just doing it on paper until you are sure about what you are doing.


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm a good investment. PM me for details.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> Unemployed since December.  I have some blips on the radar, but overall the prospects are grim.  Hoping to hold out long enough to go back to school full time in the fall.



Where in Brooklyn?

Take City, State  exams, you have nothing to lose.


----------



## ROID (Feb 17, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> I am currently using TD Ameritrade which I haven't had any problems with.  It's a flat $9.99 per trade.
> 
> I have also heard good things about International Brokers... their fee structure is a little more complicated but might work out cheaper.
> 
> If you are planning on actively trading, I would recommend just doing it on paper until you are sure about what you are doing.



I have a lot to learn. I wouldn't even know how to begin on paper. 

At this point in my life i'm making more money than i've made before, which isn't saying much being my 06 gross was only 800 . I'm single, no car payment, no girlfriend and i rent a small two bedroom house. Point being, i'm tired of pissing my money away. I've pissed about as far as i can piss so i need a new game to play.


----------



## sexy_animal (Feb 17, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Where in Brooklyn?
> 
> Take City, State  exams, you have nothing to lose.



I'm taking a specialized training course next month and will then take a state exam to become licensed in a certain niche occupation.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

sexy_animal said:


> I'm taking a specialized training course next month and will then take a state exam to become licensed in a certain niche occupation.



It's something to fall back on if the private sector doesn't pan out.
We worked 20 years in the private sector till we got city and state jobs.....I never knew what job security felt like till now....even in these hard times.


----------



## sexy_animal (Feb 17, 2009)

Looks like the private sector is going to be shitting bricks for the next couple of years.  

The gov't better get on the ball with public works really fast.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 17, 2009)

ROID said:


> You fellows approve of the stimulus package or disapprove ?



disapprove


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 17, 2009)

Dale Mabry said:


> Ironically enough, I am doing better.  Just added 3 more clients last week.  Although that could be a direct result of me actually trying more so than the economy.




 me too


----------



## maniclion (Feb 17, 2009)

captaincaberman said:


> I meant people I know, people that aren't web designers/developers. I can't speak for people on the board


I don't know there are still little banks out there like the one in Trapped in Paradise in towns where no one thinks anyone would rob them......


----------



## captaincaberman (Feb 17, 2009)

maniclion said:


> I don't know there are still little banks out there like the one in Trapped in Paradise in towns where no one thinks anyone would rob them......


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

captaincaberman said:


>



I think he took a ride on his spaceship today.....if you know what I mean.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 17, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> My father's company went bankrupt (very dependent of Caterpillar business), my mother's contract was bought-out (automotive supplier/marketing and sales middle mgmt) my step father was laid-off (senior electrical engineer in the auto sector) and my bro in law was laid off too (techie in silicon valley)
> 
> I've known a handful of friends who lost their job (finance based positions) and several who had job offers and had them rescinded. I can't get any bites from any American employers right now after a grad degree from a top tier school, 2 years in engineering, and 1 year if biz development and strategy in the defense sector, speak 3 languages, and have conducted field research in 5 different countries.
> 
> bottom line: The economy has *nailed* me, my family, my friends, and my community. The employers that have shown interest in me are located in the middle east.


 

I also work for a company that provides Cat with generators. In the last week I have gotten the flu, so I am off until the 26th, the very day I went to the doctor my job put up flyers asking for temporary layoffs. Now I can't work out until this crap runs its course all the while worried that I'm gonna lose my job.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 17, 2009)

I hope things get better in the near future, with all of these lay offs I was sure it would hit some of us.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> What are you looking to get into?




-International business development in the defense sector
-Geopolitical risk mgmt or analysis in consulting

Those are my two top targets right now....but I'm wide open for different types of business functions as long as its not HR...I'd even consider acct or finance (I'm only qualified for entry level positions in those functions though).

I will not go back to engineering....I'm substitute teaching at high schools right now to pay the bills.

The crumby thing is, I already made it to final round interviews with Raytheon in int'l biz development...it was a development program for recent graduate student with 2-3yrs experience, but I met all my competition and there were over 4 people there who had 5 to even 10yrs of mgmt and strategy experience....I had no shot.  All the layoffs are causing experienced professionals to take entry level mgmt postions, which pretty much screws the younger folk like myself.

Since I have been officially rejected (and will not be re applying)...I can talk about the 2 prospective employer.  I spent over 6 months interviewing with CIA with intent to work as an ops officer in the NCS (a field spy).  That was shot down just before my invite to Langley for the full lifestyle polygraph and detailed background investigation.  

I can't even count how many DoD and DoS jobs in the middle east I've applied to....I had this burning passion to serve our country and its slowly errodeding.  

I have accepted the fact that I will have to pursue 1 of 3 options:
1. Take another standardized test (man I thought I was done with those) and apply for a top tier Ph.D. program.  If I can't get into a Tufts, Hopkins, or Harvard like program, then I'll have to consider option 2 or 3

2. Look for work outside the US and relocate....possible permanently if needed.   Hey, most of grandparents or great grandparents did it.  

3. Join the military


Considering the 80k+ of student debt I have option 1 isn't very plausible...the interest accruing on that loan will turn into nightmare if I defer it during a 3-5 year post doctorate program.

ok, I"m done...I had to get that rant out.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

ROID said:


> Try Dubai or Huntsville Alabama.
> 
> I can't think of any of my friends losing there jobs in the engineering/science/programming/computer fields.
> 
> What's your Masters degree in ?




My interview is lined up with an amoring company in Dubai...I did some field research there in early 08.  I'd move there in a heartbeat.  The setback is the customer base in Afghan and Iraq and I'm applying for a biz development and mkting mgr spot....which mean high customer interface.  If I'm going to war zone and my fiance has to be left back in the US, its going to require some hefty comp.

I got my masters in International Affairs and Mgmt....I'm a no go on the engineering.  I didn't even get an engineering degree, I was grandfathered into the spot when I 18 b/c I have a knack for that stuff...and b/c my father owned an engineering service corp....but thats gone now.

The best function to pursue now is sales unfortuntately...its a revenue generator, not a cost function like most of the others.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> I also work for a company that provides Cat with generators. In the last week I have gotten the flu, so I am off until the 26th, the very day I went to the doctor my job put up flyers asking for temporary layoffs. Now I can't work out until this crap runs its course all the while worried that I'm gonna lose my job.




lol, CAT is buying generators from other companies?  Why?  They make the best industrial generators in the world


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> Since I have been officially rejected (and will not be re applying)...I can talk about the 2 prospective employer.  I spent over 6 months interviewing with CIA with intent to work as an ops officer in the NCS (a field spy).  That was shot down just before my invite to Langley for the full lifestyle polygraph and detailed background investigation.
> 
> .



I know the FBI was hiring not too long ago, gettting the CIA I would imagine is tough.
Ever thought about joining the DEA?
I have 2 friends who work in there, one with communications and another with fleet (vehicles)
They can't hire you but maybe they can tell me when tests are open.
Once your in DEA that should open doors for other places.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> My interview is lined up with an amoring company in Dubai...I did some field research there in early 08.  I'd move there in a heartbeat.



I wouldn't send my worst enemy to that part of the world, I don't trust them.
I also heard they stop building there....


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2009)

captaincaberman said:


>


That was supposed to be the quote above yours from doublebase I don't know why it inserted yours.  I was reading his while I clicked the quote button so I know I was on the right one.....


----------



## maniclion (Feb 18, 2009)

The solar business is going strong although things are kind of slow right now because a lot of systems were installed towards the end of last year when people weren't sure if the Federal Tax Credit would get extended.

The stimulus package is going to do good things for alt. energy so hopefully we are going to weather this well.  Hell my company survived the Reagan years when everyone blanked out the 70's oil crisis and solar was resigned to backwoods cabins, country homes too far from the utilities and recreational farming(basement marijuana growers).  As long as people feel the need to live way out in remote parts of the outer islands and as long as people like Oprah feel the need to be trendy and power their homes with solar there will always be a place for us.

Right now the biggest factors keeping us strong are the residential Solar Thermal H2O systems and the large corporate and military base PV jobs.  Though we still have installers doing 2 or 3 residential PV systems lately.  Today we had a seminar for Outback Power and SolarWorld modules and we had one of the largest groups show up for it and we still have seminars in Maui and Kona to go and they are booked solid too.

Not to mention our Parent company manufactures solar water heating equipment and they have had some very lucrative contracts including an especially large order going to a Middle Eastern country and a certain major store has shown interest in stocking our product in stores across the nation.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I know the FBI was hiring not too long ago,.



I applied there.  No call back though.  There on-line application process is annoying and a pain.


----------



## ROID (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> -International business development in the defense sector
> -Geopolitical risk mgmt or analysis in consulting
> 
> Those are my two top targets right now....but I'm wide open for different types of business functions as long as its not HR...I'd even consider acct or finance (I'm only qualified for entry level positions in those functions though).
> ...



Something will turn up soon i'm sure; especially with your background, ivy league and whatnot. My poor public college education has served me better than I had hoped. 

Cancel out huntsville if you aren't an engineer or scientist unless you want to be a secretary. If you can hold out another 10 yrs maybe i'll have some influence at my current job 

As far as Foreign jobs(middle east etc...), this is just what I heard from a friend of friend. Certain jobs only require around a 6 month stay per year while making a annual salary of 150k to 250k.  Could be inaccurate but that wouldn't be a bad deal. Beats sub. teaching.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I know the FBI was hiring not too long ago, gettting the CIA I would imagine is tough.
> Ever thought about joining the DEA?
> I have 2 friends who work in there, one with communications and another with fleet (vehicles)
> They can't hire you but maybe they can tell me when tests are open.
> Once your in DEA that should open doors for other places.




DEA and FBI won't hire you if you used recreational drugs more than 5 times...I was a normal college student, those two are off the table for me.

the FBI is on a hiring spree right now, but they have much much more strict requirements for employment compared to the Agency.  If you have what the Agency is looking for, they can waive things.....things that most people would think one would be disqualified for.


When I was in Dubai last year, they were still building like mad.  I'm sure its slowed down a bit, but the company I'm talking with there doesn't even really have any customers in the UAE...most are in Afghan and Iraq.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> DEA and FBI won't hire you if you used recreational drugs more than 5 times...I was a normal college student, those two are off the table for me.
> 
> .



This is true.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)

Hmmmm....I hung out with my buddies and they were no angels.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> lol, CAT is buying generators from other companies? Why? They make the best industrial generators in the world


 
I know they do....we make them 

We also build for Kato, which is my department. I stamp the steel that builds the cores


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> I know they do....we make them
> 
> We also build for Kato, which is my department. I stamp the steel that builds the cores



Now that's cool.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> I know they do....we make them
> 
> We also build for Kato, which is my department. I stamp the steel that builds the cores




nice...do you guys do the entire fabrication and assembly too?  I've never been to one of CAT's generator plants....just track type tractor and diesel engine.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> DEA and FBI won't hire you if you used recreational drugs more than 5 times...I was a normal college student, those two are off the table for me.
> 
> the FBI is on a hiring spree right now, but they have much much more strict requirements for employment compared to the Agency.  If you have what the Agency is looking for, they can waive things.....things that most people would think one would be disqualified for.
> 
> ...



hmm, i was told it wasnt 5x's total.  just if you have done anything in the last 10yrs.  i applied for fbi about a month ago, and thats what was conveyed to me


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll ask my buddies about this.

Just take the exam, I'm am sure you'll pass it and they will take you in.
If your record is clean and you have no one in the mob related to you then you should be fine.
Your smart enough to pass the exam, now how you do in the pysch. test I can't tell.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 18, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> nice...do you guys do the entire fabrication and assembly too? I've never been to one of CAT's generator plants....just track type tractor and diesel engine.


 
Yep, the whole shebang! We do every step of the process  Even the dipping and painting, hell we even make the pallets that they get shipped out on and fabricate our own bolts and washers to attach them to the pallets!

Here is me at work in 2006 running our smallest part..don't hate, I know the blond hair and earplugs are sexy!


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I'll ask my buddies about this.
> 
> Just take the exam, I'm am sure you'll pass it and they will take you in.
> If your record is clean and you have no one in the mob related to you then you should be fine.
> Your smart enough to pass the exam, now how you do in the pysch. test I can't tell.



My contacts in the 3 letter agencies were pretty clear to me about which agencies "bend" and which don't....I have no arrests on my record, and I'm boring enough to pass any psych exam.  I wasn't ever criminal, but did sell small bags of weed to friends when I was under 21.  Red flag for _most_ of the intel community.

I don't know about all the support staff positions but for ops is very strict:


FBI page:

Have you used marijuana at all within the last three years?
Have you used any other illegal drug (including anabolic steroids after February 27, 1991) at all in the past 10 years?
Have you ever sold any illegal drug for profit?
Have you ever used an illegal drug (no matter how many times or how long ago) while in a law enforcement or prosecutorial position, or in a position which carries with it a high level of responsibility or public trust?
If you answered Yes to any of these questions, you are not eligible for employment with the FBI.

I can't even begin to tell you how disenfranchised I feel...I even spoke with a Marine recruiter during grad school once and was treated like a fucking teenager.  The sergeant didn't even recognize my foreign languages, work experience, and education....then blew me off when I sent him a "thank for your time email".

I'm done trying to work with the USG.  I'll take my skills somewhere else


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

work for russia


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> Yep, the whole shebang! We do every step of the process  Even the dipping and painting, hell we even make the pallets that they get shipped out on and fabricate our own bolts and washers to attach them to the pallets!
> 
> Here is me at work in 2006 running our smallest part..don't hate, I know the blond hair and earplugs are sexy!




good stuff  Is that a lathe or plate grinder you are operating?


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

PreMier said:


> work for russia



lol, I'll pass.

Best of luck to you PreMier.  I hope you get what your aiming for


----------



## PreMier (Feb 18, 2009)

i used mj in high school, which was within 10yrs so they denied me.  im going for the air force right now, and for something in intell.  then from there i will shoot for OSI which is like the af's own fbi force.  once there i can stay or possibly transfer to fbi/cia/nsa


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 18, 2009)

sounds like you have some solid direction...sorry if I sounded a little cynical earlier, its been a crappy week.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Feb 19, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> Yep, the whole shebang![/IMG]


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> My contacts in the 3 letter agencies were pretty clear to me about which agencies "bend" and which don't....I have no arrests on my record, and I'm boring enough to pass any psych exam.  I wasn't ever criminal, but did sell small bags of weed to friends when I was under 21.  Red flag for _most_ of the intel community.
> 
> I don't know about all the support staff positions but for ops is very strict:
> 
> ...



Lie. Worked for CLinton and Obama.

I was told the same thing about my current job, it too me 20 years and now I am locked in.
I should have applied 20 years ago, I would have been a few years from retirement.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

b_reed23 said:


> Yep, the whole shebang! We do every step of the process  Even the dipping and painting, hell we even make the pallets that they get shipped out on and fabricate our own bolts and washers to attach them to the pallets!
> 
> Here is me at work in 2006 running our smallest part..don't hate, I know the blond hair and earplugs are sexy!



Now she's an american hero!!

We need more of this at home.


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Now she's an american hero!!
> 
> We need more of this at home.



Hey I work and pay taxes also.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 19, 2009)

Don't pay taxes.

You're getting ripped off.


----------



## lnvanry (Feb 19, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> Don't pay taxes.
> 
> You're getting ripped off.


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 19, 2009)

Come on.... bust the november low already


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Doublebase said:


> Hey I work and pay taxes also.



Your job rocks also, it's just that seeing that image of her makes me think how many jobs similar too that are being done overseas.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

lnvanry said:


> My contacts in the 3 letter agencies were pretty clear to me about which agencies "bend" and which don't....






min0 lee said:


> Lie.



Don't listen to that stupid advice.

If your really interested I will PM you a recruiters number, just be honest with the recruiter.

Once you get in one agency it opens the doors for other agencies. Remember....it's just not police work, they have other fields.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

The Drug Enforcement Administration is seeking technically qualified individuals for careers in the Investigative Technology Program. Selected individuals will be part of the world’s premier drug law enforcement agency working closely with DEA’s Special Agents to meet the challenge of combating global narcotic trafficking and its devastating effects on the nation’s security, health and quality of life.

Those individuals selected as Investigative Technology Specialists will be members of an innovative team that offers unique opportunities to apply creative technical solutions to complex, challenging law enforcement issues, foreign and domestic. DEA’s network of skilled, dedicated and talented Investigative Technology Specialists are drawn from a variety of technical disciplines including:

• Electronics Engineers 
• Mechanical Engineers 
• Computer Scientists 
• Telecommunications Specialists 
• Electronics Technicians


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 19, 2009)

Well, I was right.
They cut 16 people here over the last 24 hours. A couple of the guys had over 20 years in. 
Due to my skill and job position I was protected from the lay offs... my wife wasn't so lucky.
They're also changing our schedule from 4 days, 8 hours to 3 days, 12 hours.
 So starting Monday I'm working 7pm to 7am.
It's gonna be tough with a 2 year old, but I'm just damn glad to still have a job.


----------



## ROID (Feb 19, 2009)

NeilPearson said:


> Come on.... bust the november low already



I called a few people. 

I believe it hit a 6 year low this afternoon.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2009)

I got my new job because of Obama's stimulus package. Its a awesome fucking feeling to vote for somebody, and that person make a decision that actually helps you instead of pissing you off.


----------



## IronAddict (Feb 19, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I got my new job because of Obama's stimulus package. Its a awesome fucking feeling to vote for somebody, and that person make a decision that actually helps you instead of pissing you off.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I got my new job because of Obama's stimulus package. Its a awesome fucking feeling to vote for somebody, and that person make a decision that actually helps you instead of pissing you off.



Really?
Is it a good job?

Not for nothing but he has been pretty busy, it seems he is doing more domestically.....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 19, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> Really?
> Is it a good job?




I'm a system's administrator for an IT company that does integrated hospital computer systems. The job is awesome, but the pay sucks. I am making about $28,000 a year, but I kept my old job, so I work my old job two days a week. I am going to do it for as long as my old boss will let me since I better grab the money while its there.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

At least you get experience out of it.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 19, 2009)

KelJu said:


> I got my new job because of Obama's stimulus package. Its a awesome fucking feeling to vote for somebody, and that person make a decision that actually helps you instead of pissing you off.



you are a poor, uneducated minority?


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 19, 2009)

Obama???s Stimulus Will Cause 'Lower Wages' for American Workers, Says Congressional Budget Office

(CNSNews.com) ??? The huge economic stimulus package that President Obama signed into law Tuesday will result in ???lower wages??? for American workers, according to the Congressional Budget Office (CBO).


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 19, 2009)

ROID said:


> I called a few people.
> 
> I believe it hit a 6 year low this afternoon.



And also, most people in the markets have the same amount they had in 1997.

11 1/2 years lost - as of now - it's paper, but it sends a message.

I do not ever want to work for a 401K again.  Although I might have no choice.


----------



## b_reed23 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Mino, I agree. 15 folks laid off at Hubby's work today on third shift alone. They build huge radiators for Cat and other companies (railroad etc.) I think he will probably be laid off in the next 2 weeks, his work is dwindling day after day.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## ROID (Feb 20, 2009)

Big Smoothy said:


> And also, most people in the markets have the same amount they had in 1997.
> 
> 11 1/2 years lost - as of now - it's paper, but it sends a message.
> 
> I do not ever want to work for a 401K again.  Although I might have no choice.



We should all combine efforts and create a utopia.  You seem to be wise oh great wise one.

Tell me your theory on 401k ? 

If I could turn back time I would have learned more about finance and the economy. I'm blind to all these aspects. No matter how much money i make, which isn't much, I manage to lose track of every cent almost.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Feb 20, 2009)

ROID said:


> We should all combine efforts and create a utopia.  You seem to be wise oh great wise one.



I'm not the guy.  



> Tell me your theory on 401k ?



Not a theory, but a fact.  The hidden fees, and lack of diversification.


----------

